# Cheap 91 240SX on eBay



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm a truck guy, but thought I would pass this one on. Looks like it would be a great canidate for a sr20det or a rb26dett transplant. BTW, the auction ends on Apr-26-03 18:08:59 PDT Check it out. Aaron91 Nissan 240SX


----------

